

TIBCO: The Facebook/Groupon of 1997. Q&A with founder Vivek Ranadive - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2010/10/28/the-two-second-advantage-talking-with-tibcos-vivek-ranadive/

======
smoody
I didn't read past the first page, but Tibco could be back on the scene if
they ever decide to enforce their patent portfolio around publishing and
subscribing to content/topics.

